# Is it safe for kids to lick the salt block?



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey all! Our ten-day-old Nigerian kids have recently discovered the Billy Block (salt and goat minerals flavored with berries) and they appear to love it. I'm happy to see them learning so early, because their moms are actually really bad about salt and minerals of all kinds. But I wanted to make sure it's safe for the wee ones to lick the block and that this didn't put them at any risk. Cheers!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I dont think there is any problem with them licking a block. My kids start to eat the minerals at about 4 days old.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

In a word, yes
It’s fine, my kids love them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those billy blocks are just candy anyway. Will be fine for them.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Awesome, thanks! And yes I started buying them because the does are so terrible about eating their regular minerals, but they don't like them anyway. I'm glad someone does!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get Replamin Plus if they aren't eating minerals. It is a gel you give weekly.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep, the adults get Replamin Plus every Saturday. That stuff is great! Most of them actually love it but my herd queen usually tries to throw at least one of us on the ground every week!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have more kids than salt block....
The orange crate is a mineral block.
The kids range from 2 - 4 weeks.


----------

